# Just sayin' hi to all you TSD-ers.



## Teufel Hunden (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm Sam, and I've been studying TSD for ~15 years (though not full time for all of that).   

I earned my black belt in 1998, 2nd dan in 2000, then had to put things on hold while serving in the Marine Corps from 2000 to 2007.   I kept up with what I could during that time, but wasn't a part of any TSD organization.   Then after I came home, I started training in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, in a school that also incorporates Thai Boxing, and the more of that I did, the more I missed TSD.   Now I'm practicing up, in the hopes of being ready for 3rd dan this year some time.  

Anyway, I just wanted to say hi real quick.    It was nice to see a Tang Soo Do specific forum on this board, in with so many others.  My girlfriend (Teufel Freundin) will pop in from time to time as well.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you for your service!  I'm glad to see you've returned to your roots too.  How do you find your BJJ and Mui Thai fit with your TSD?  I am sure there is a lot that can be inter-related.. .

Tang Soo!


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Jan 5, 2010)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Thank you for your service!  I'm glad to see you've returned to your roots too.  How do you find your BJJ and Mui Thai fit with your TSD?  I am sure there is a lot that can be inter-related.. .
> 
> Tang Soo!



BJJ is excellent for cross training, IMO, I love being overall well rounded.   There's a lot that crosses over with the Muay Thai, but I actually prefer the non-Thai way of doing things, and use MT mostly for a good cardio session.


----------



## DMcHenry (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Sam!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Sam, though I'm not a TSDer. Haha, I hope I'm still welcome here, just wanted to say Welcome & Enjoy!


----------



## MasterPistella (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Sam. How are you. Happy New Year. Glad you are getting on with your training. Thanks for your service. Are you done now, or are you in the reserves? 

Train Hard.


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Jan 13, 2010)

MasterPistella said:


> Are you done now, or are you in the reserves?



Done now.  I only had a few months of IRR time at the end of my contract, luckily.


----------

